# Which of these .22 rifles would you get?



## MariaAZ (Jun 5, 2007)

Awhile ago I asked for advice re: a good .22 rifle for a beginner. I was looking at semi-automatics back then, but have decided to go with a bolt action (that was the kind of rifle my brother used to take me target practicing with, and I guess I'm trying to recapture those times  )

I have a $100 gift certificate and can now get serious about a rifle. The sales guy at Cabella's showed me two rifles; a Savage with composite stock for $149 (don't know the model) and a Remington 5 for $289. DH liked the Remington as it seemed "heftier", but I rather liked the Savage because it was lighter, not to mention the cost difference. However, I'm also looking at quality and not just price.

Any input would be greatly appreciated, including other ideas for a good cost-conscious bolt action rifle. I'm not limited to Cabella's with the certificate either :happy:


----------



## Murray in ME (May 10, 2002)

If it were me, I think I'd get the Savage and use as much of the difference in cost for practice ammunition. Either way, have fun and good shooting.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

If either one has a tube type magazine, go with that one. The smaller removable magazines eventually cause problems


----------



## jamesdel (Mar 21, 2006)

I would go with Murray here. I have bought 2 Remington rifles in the last few years and neither one was worth what they cost me. One broke a spring within the first 100 rounds . remington said that it had been abused and wouldnt cover it on warranty.
It wasnt I will not buy another or reccomend another remiongton product.
Jim


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

Get the Savage.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

The only comment(s) I'll offer, since I wouldn't own a bolt action gun myself, and due to the fact I live within 30 miles of the Remington plant (Ilion NY), is - the workers complain about the quality not bein' what it use to be; to many cheap foreign parts.... think of all the garbage (toys, pet food, etc) we've been getting from China lately, yep we get gun parts tooooo!!!!!!
For the record along with other guns, I own a Remington Nylon 66 (semi-auto) and a Remington Fieldmaster mod 572 (pump) both 22's..... both well over 30 years old - built when the name meant something of quality!!!!!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

While I have a safe full of Remington guns I would not recommend any made today. 
While I am sure Savage uses parts made China like Remington, Savage being a smaller company can not afford many unhappy buyers like Remington. I believe the quilaty controll is better at Savage so that is what I would buy of the choices you gave.

I bought my son a Rugar 77-22. It was so well liked by all the family I bought myself one used, I paid 125.00 for it at a local gun shop.

 Al


----------



## mowrey1999 (Aug 25, 2005)

My choice would also be the savage if it has to be a bolt action /I know someone who bought a Crickett .22 by keystone sporting goods which hasnt had any problems and it is a small beginner bolt rifle that is lightweight and easy to handle and under 200 dollars ,The guy who bought it likes it better than his remington .22 bolt he had bought, and said it was more accurate , here is a link to one but I might consider it also
http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.asp?Item=126350248


----------



## Michael Kawalek (Jun 21, 2007)

I bought my son a Savage bolt in 17HMR, and I was quite disappointed in the quality. The scope mounts were so badly aligned that when you first mounted the scope the cross hairs were 4 feet to the left of the point of aim. The plastic stock also cracked within the first two boxes of ammo. To their credit though, after mailing the rifle back to Savage they simply replaced the rifle with one that already had a scope mounted.

I also bought a stainless Ruger 10-22 about the same time. That gun gets 10 times as much use for regular homestead duties. I use the gun for rodent control, and I find that having an autoloader gives a big advantage when a second shot is needed to anchor a rat that would get away before it died. I'd recommend the 10-22 as the first choice to anyone!
Michael


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

Savage-I had to send my Mdl30 Favorite(single shot falling block)bck because it would'nt fire....When I told them it had in excess of 30,000rds through it,they were stunned-fixed it free(headspace)...I just bought a used Savage Mdl60 for 75.00 cash..


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

I have never heard anything but praise for Henry rifles. They make every part. Most of the people I know own the lever actions, but I see they make a bolt gun. 

http://www.henryrepeating.com/h007_acubolt.cfm

And another company with incredible rifles to check into :http://www.cz-usa.com/products_rimfire_rifles.php


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Michael Kawalek said:


> I also bought a stainless Ruger 10-22 about the same time. That gun gets 10 times as much use for regular homestead duties. I use the gun for rodent control, and I find that having an autoloader gives a big advantage when a second shot is needed to anchor a rat that would get away before it died. I'd recommend the 10-22 as the first choice to anyone!
> Michael


I agree, can't find a better .22 rifle for any price.


----------



## MariaAZ (Jun 5, 2007)

You JUST had to bring up the 10-22, didn't you?!?!?!  That was my choice earlier, but then I decided I wanted a bolt action. *Sign* decisions decisions... if I can find a 10-22 with 20" barrel (I like the look of the longer barrel) I may just have to give up on the bolt action.


----------



## sdrew (Sep 4, 2002)

If it's of any difference,.... I'd recommend the 10-22 too ! I have no opinion of the two you've mentioned,....


----------



## tn_junk (Nov 28, 2006)

If I was going to buy any .22, it would absolutely be a Ruger 10-22. It I had to buy bolt action in your price range, it would be a Marlin. Owned by Remington, but I don't think they have gotten around to destroying Marlin's quality, yet, but they will.

alan


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

Well if you said you wanted a semi auto, I would have said 10-22. And stock up on your 30 round magazines for gopher shooting real soon.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Please reconsider the Ruger 10/22. Mine has operated flawlessly shooting countless number of .22 bricks with it. You really can't go wrong with a 10/22.

Here's a photo of my girl. Stainless steel, full length Mannlicher stock, and a Simmons scope.


----------



## BuckBall (Dec 26, 2005)

MariaAZ said:


> Awhile ago I asked for advice re: a good .22 rifle for a beginner. I was looking at semi-automatics back then, but have decided to go with a bolt action (that was the kind of rifle my brother used to take me target practicing with, and I guess I'm trying to recapture those times  )
> 
> I have a $100 gift certificate and can now get serious about a rifle. The sales guy at Cabella's showed me two rifles; a Savage with composite stock for $149 (don't know the model) and a Remington 5 for $289. DH liked the Remington as it seemed "heftier", but I rather liked the Savage because it was lighter, not to mention the cost difference. However, I'm also looking at quality and not just price.
> 
> Any input would be greatly appreciated, including other ideas for a good cost-conscious bolt action rifle. I'm not limited to Cabella's with the certificate either :happy:


Everyone is going to tell you what you need, but only you can decide what you want. For instance, a recommendation of mine would be the Marlin Papoose 70PSS, though I had an older model with 10 and 12 round mags, it was highly accurate, and breakdown. Unfortunately it was stolen OVER my Ruger 10/22 LOL. I have no experiences with the rifles mentioned. If you're stuck on bolt action, then perhaps do research into the marlins. Link is below:

http://www.marlinfirearms.com/Firearms/BoltAction22/980S.asp


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

Don't fool around here go to www.rimfirecentral.com

I have several 10/22's ,remington,weatherby,savage,marlin and a cz special/trainer... I heartily recomend the CZ 452 for a quality lifetime gun...


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

i see a lot of nice used and old 22's all well in your price range tube fed bolt guns , at my local dealer / gun smith it is amazin how smooth the actions are on some of thes old guns , sights are finer and the feel almost like a good deer rifle when sholdered , used is a very good option

that being said , the 10/22 is darn near the handiest little gun ever made short easy to shoulder , decent sites , but takes a scope realy well , but before i got the scope i shot wood chuck with it at 70 yards . on some other foroms they will tell you of thier accuracy being so so , but i did a statiscics report in college , mine was on amunition variations , my test rifle was a ruger 10/22 late 80's vintige with a 3-9x40 scope and i can tell you with most of the ammo tested kept a group under a quarter there were some stand outs , cci high volocity and fedral target with groups that could be covered by a nickle at so no a factory 10/22 will not take you to any fancy competitions but a group that can be covered by a quarter at 50 yards is about what you should expect without a target version or modifications 
as for modification with a 10/22 parts and information is second to none there is no more modified , customized gun around it is the platform for many a target rifle.


----------



## Old Swampgirl (Sep 28, 2008)

Has anyone tried the Henry Survivalist Rifile? It's a 22 caliber & holds 8. Priced very reasonable. Comes in stainless, camo, or black & is light weight. Comes apart in (3) pieces & easily transported.


----------



## VarmitSniper (Apr 2, 2008)

Between the Remington and the Savage, I would say Savage hands down, all the ones I have used worked very well and were accurate as all get out. 

As for 10/22s, I would say choose a bolt action instead. 10/22s are nice guns, but they have pretty crummy triggers. That and three of my friends have 10/22s and I can run circles around them all day with my bolt action Marlin.:happy:

(Yes, biased as you can tell. The 10/22 never seemed to feel right in my hands)


----------



## Wis Bang (Feb 20, 2009)

CZ is the current favorite bolt action and is reputed to be very accurate. 

The 10/22 is an all around favorite and has an immense aftermarket selling improved triggers, barrels, etc.. They are known to have magazine jamming problems. 

I'd look for a used Marlin 'microgrove', and old winchester 64 if you want a bolt action that won't bust the bank.

I have a Winchester 64 w/ the 5 shot magazine and a Rem 572 BDL pump w/ a tube mag that holds 15 rounds that I use more. 

It was made b/4 they started their decline [I have 2 rem 700 bolt action deer rifles that are over 30 yrs old [one was dad's] when they WERE the bolt action to buy] I would not recommend a new Remington now. 

Savage has a decient reputation and should be a good buy. If the 10/22 came around where I could trade the Winchester, I'd grab it BUT for now I'll stick w/ what I have.


----------



## denaliguide (Aug 30, 2008)

Had I a choice, I'd buy a used Marlin Model 25 bolt if you had to have a bolt gun.

If I had a choice, I'd get a Marlin 60 Autoloader. The other choice is the Marlin 75, the Carbine Model of the Model 60. Try a pawn shop,if you cannot find used guns any where else.

Good Luck,

DG




MariaAZ said:


> Awhile ago I asked for advice re: a good .22 rifle for a beginner. I was looking at semi-automatics back then, but have decided to go with a bolt action (that was the kind of rifle my brother used to take me target practicing with, and I guess I'm trying to recapture those times  )
> 
> I have a $100 gift certificate and can now get serious about a rifle. The sales guy at Cabella's showed me two rifles; a Savage with composite stock for $149 (don't know the model) and a Remington 5 for $289. DH liked the Remington as it seemed "heftier", but I rather liked the Savage because it was lighter, not to mention the cost difference. However, I'm also looking at quality and not just price.
> 
> Any input would be greatly appreciated, including other ideas for a good cost-conscious bolt action rifle. I'm not limited to Cabella's with the certificate either :happy:


----------



## MariaAZ (Jun 5, 2007)

If I look at used rifles, are there things I need to look out for?


----------



## quietstar (Dec 11, 2002)

Maria..Your choice of a .22 bolt action for a youngster's first gun shows wisdom. Can I recommend a single shot bolt action. It should save you a few bucks but more importantly, the learner will naturally focus on care and accuracy when there is not a bunch of back up rounds to rely on. There will be enough grown up time later to burn bunches of ammo after they become careful, deliberate marksmen...Glen


----------



## quietstar (Dec 11, 2002)

Maria..I know enough about your area to be certain that several Gun Clubs or shooting ranges are nearby where you can find a senior shooter that will look at and try-shoot a kids first used rifle. Wouldn't be surprised if he/she even helps you locate a good used prospect. All older shooters seem eager to help a youngster get a good start...Glen


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

Old Swampgirl said:


> Has anyone tried the Henry Survivalist Rifile? It's a 22 caliber & holds 8. Priced very reasonable. Comes in stainless, camo, or black & is light weight. Comes apart in (3) pieces & easily transported.


I would stay away from one as my only /limited .22 rifle. They are a crap shoot at best. I had one made by Charter arms before the design was bought n sold a few times and accuracy was poor/mediocre as well as the durability. It is a niche gun and has a use but I would not recommend it across the board to anyone especially as a main gun..


----------



## tn_junk (Nov 28, 2006)

Old Swampgirl said:


> Has anyone tried the Henry Survivalist Rifile? It's a 22 caliber & holds 8. Priced very reasonable. Comes in stainless, camo, or black & is light weight. Comes apart in (3) pieces & easily transported.


Had one for about a week. Couldn't consistantly hit a pop can at 25 yards, jammed on every 3rd or 4th shot, no way you could use it to "survive".

alan


----------



## denaliguide (Aug 30, 2008)

1/ "Feel", I know its subjective, but if its made cheesy, it will feel crappy so thats #1. Work the bolt, put a dummy round in and pull the trigger, a box magazine, work it in and out a few times. In a gun good enuf for you to WANT to own, it should all feel smooth. The sights should be clear and easy to use.

2/ Obvious signs of abuse or TLC. HOWEVER a gun with several hard knocks that feels good, might mean the owner really liked it and carried it a lot.
The guns I killed the most game with, were the ones I carried the most cause I loved em. Slings mounted aftermarket also show you the owner wanted to carry it. same for scope mounts, after market

3/ Condition of internal rifling, here I prefer MARLIN for their Micro-Groove barrles, 16 small riflings, which for me always have dynamite accuracy

4/ Metal parts instead of plastic, the one lone exception being the Rem Nylon 66 if you can find one. Guys seemed to love them

5/ Personally I'd prefer a dismountable box mag as in the Marlin 25 bolt gun, allows easy load and unload and allows you to carry ammo already loaded. 

6/ Probably due to the bajillions sold, I'd say your best pick is Marlin, Marlin and Marlin, but that is my predjudice, either the Mod 25 bolt gun with the box mag or the Mod 60 or 75 with the tube mag. Each and everyone I have had has shot and loaded flawlessly and required little if any maintenance, cept routine cleaning.

My boy with his Marlin 25 was amazing to what he could hit out to 75 yds.
My daughter had a cheap Savage Biathlon and she was almost as good as he.
I had a Marlin 25, I put a cheap Simmons 1" 4X scope and it was THE GuN, I was almost as good as my kids out to 80 yds.

The choice for me would be the Savage if thats all you have new, of if I had a choice, it'd be a MARLIN, new or used, my first choice, RUGER 2nd just based on cost.

Ruger is one heckeva good choice for only 1 .22, cause there are a million billon accessories made for it.

Good Luck

DG







MariaAZ said:


> If I look at used rifles, are there things I need to look out for?


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

I'd look for a used Marlin or Winchester lever action...or a Remington 572 slide action, or any bolt action...Lots of great used rifles out there at a reasonable cost


----------



## Bearman405 (Jan 30, 2009)

pheasantplucker said:


> I'd look for a used Marlin or Winchester lever action...or a Remington 572 slide action, or any bolt action...Lots of great used rifles out there at a reasonable cost



I wud go with the bolt actions.....I have two Winy 600s, one is scoped the other iron sights. 


Have never let me down out in the bush and being tube fed....you never lose the mags!!!! Parts are easly to come by and cheap....


----------



## VarmitSniper (Apr 2, 2008)

Great little gun, the heft and balance makes it feel like a larger hunting rifle.
The trigger comes set at about 5-6 lbs and is fairly crisp. Accuracy is impressive with ammo that the rifle likes (mine groups 3'' at 50 yds with Remington green tag and 1/2 at 100 yds with cheap Federal bulk ammo. Yes I have witnesses on the 1/2 at 100, and the target hung on my wall to prove it)


http://www.marlinfirearms.com/Firearms/BoltAction22/925.asp


I'll have to post some pics of mine sometime, after I get the new scope.:sing:


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

My choice for inexpensive .22 rifles:

1) Ruger 10/22
2) Marlin 60

Both are excellent guns. I have a 10/22 and the model 99 variant of the Marlin 60 (looks like an old M1). I'm a long-time .22 buff and have owned and sold probably 25 different models. These are the two I'm sticking with.


----------



## denaliguide (Aug 30, 2008)

Basically, if Marlin makes it based on the Mod - 60 action and architecture, I dont see how you can go wrong with it. They made them short, long, tube mags, box mags, M-1 Style, Take-downs etc, etc etc etc,

So far I have not been able to wear one out yet. Might be the ejector hook is the part to go first, but outside of that, I think they are tough, foolproof, cheap, and effective. Plenty of used ones out there.

Good Luck.

DG



SteveD(TX) said:


> My choice for inexpensive .22 rifles:
> 
> 1) Ruger 10/22
> 2) Marlin 60
> ...


----------



## Lost River (May 8, 2007)

I would look for a used Marlin model 60 something similar by Marlin. I have owned a bunch of .22s but the plain old Marlin model 60s have been the most reliable and accurate of the bunch. 

My favorite however is a Marlin Mountie 20" lever action, but they are pricey these days. I was in a pawn shop about 5 months ago and there were three marlin autoloaders for sale, all used and all under $90.

They would be top choice.


----------

